# 4th week flowering/prune



## jsouza59 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have 5 large outdoor plants in containers in 4th week of flowering, on bottom and on inside of plants are small to tiny limbs and flowers and on top and outside are large long and fat flowers, what i was wondering could i remove some of smaller limbs and flowers to maybe send more nutes and energy to larger colas or has anyone tried or heard of this, i have read about doing this during vegging but wasn't sure if i can during flowering, 
thanks for any help or input


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah,you can do that.It may delay finishing but only by a few days or so.**Just make sure you use a pruning tool,as you do not want to expose the inside of the trunk**I had two of my plants stolen this year.The perp left the main stalk on them and chopped my buds off.At the bottom of one there are two very small limbs that remained.They would have produced jack.Since the plant was slaughtered it continued to grow just those two,small limbs.It was a purple white widow,there are nice little nugs there that would have been so small if the rest of her remained  They are small,but it just goes to show how adaptable and vigerous this species is.Most of her is gone,but I have the little nugs to remember her by***A good rule of thumb for a new grower is to practice "invasive" procedures on your males to see what you can/cannot get away with (within reason).You do not however,want to over stress a plant.So incremental adjustments should be made,for more radical changes in grow patterns or height.
Stay Cool


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 16, 2009)

FN...Glad to see you haven't pulled a vigil anti (sp) on us:holysheep: 

You speak true know-how...thanks and keep the FAITH


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks ucan haha ... I'm gonna take a pic tomorrow of the plant in question.I had a feeling those little limbs would keep it going.They will dry to be only a bowl or two  
Stay cool my man


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is a shot of that plant I had mentioned


----------

